# Eva



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

EVA
j'ai  crée cette dicusion pour que vous me dites ce que vous pensez de moi!!!!!!!
(supermoquette fait gaffe ya des ames sensibles sur cette discution)!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> EVA
> j'ai  crée cette dicusion pour que vous me dites ce que vous pensez de moi!!!!!!!
> (supermoquette fait gaffe ya des ames sensibles sur cette discution)!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> (supermoquette fait gaffe ya des ames sensibles sur cette discution)!!!!!!!



 :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> EVA
> j'ai  crée cette dicusion pour que vous me dites ce que vous pensez de moi!!!!!!!
> (supermoquette fait gaffe ya des ames sensibles sur cette discution)!!!!!!!



Mais faites quelque chose, faites quelque chose !    :affraid:  :affraid:  :hosto:  :modo:


----------



## casimir (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Mais faites quelque chose, faites quelque chose !    :affraid:  :affraid:  :hosto:  :modo:



elle a pas encore été banni ?  vivement la rentrée


----------



## superfoguette (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> EVA
> j'ai  crée cette dicusion pour que vous me dites ce que vous pensez de moi!!!!!!!
> (supermoquette fait gaffe ya des ames sensibles sur cette discution)!!!!!!!



Je t'apprécie beaucoup Eva.
Même, de plus en plus...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

putain soyez cool les mecs
je me casse le cul pour trouver des sujet marrants et a peu près potable merde!!!!!
tu me fait la gueule supermoquette


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

je me ferais bannir pour toi Eva  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Ben fait voir quelque chose !!!

Comment tu veux qu'on se fasse une idée sur ta personnalité si tu nous montres rien ????

D'habitude les gens tombent le futal pour se faire aimer des autres...

Mais bon j'dis ça j'dis rien...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Je t'apprécie beaucoup Eva.
> Même, de plus en plus...


merci merci moi aussi 
même si c'est pas facile de s'integrer au groupe des abituer qui jarte tout le monde de nouveau qui arrive!!!!!


----------



## superfoguette (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> putain soyez cool les mecs
> je me casse le cul pour trouver des sujet marrants et a peu près potable merde!!!!!
> tu me fait la gueule supermoquette



Ne soit pas vulgaire comme ça ma chère. Ils n'en valent pas la peine.


----------



## casimir (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> putain soyez cool les mecs
> je me casse le cul pour trouver des sujet marrants et a peu près potable merde!!!!!
> tu me fait la gueule supermoquette



je suis pas un mec  je suis un dinosaure


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben fait voir quelque chose !!!
> 
> Comment tu veux qu'on se fasse une idée sur ta personnalité si tu nous montres rien ????
> 
> ...


ben enlève la ton futal toi??????????


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

C'est fait ma chère depuis longtemps...


----------



## casimir (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ben enlève la ton futal toi??????????



ça va abraser sec


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas un mec  je suis un dinosaure


je te signal que casimir est un mec 
il est pd mais c'est un mec quand même!!!lol


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Manque plus que Foguenne sur ce thread et on aura la totale : Eva featuring  Supermoquette+ Foguenne versus Superfoguette (guest star Sonnyboy)   :sick:  :affraid:  :casse:  :hosto:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> tu me fait la gueule supermoquette



nooooooooooon moi? si tu savais  :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait ma chère depuis longtemps...


j'ai aucune preuve la je te signal


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je te signal que casimir est un mec
> il est pd mais c'est un mec quand même!!!lol



n'importe quoi...


----------



## casimir (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je te signal que casimir est un mec



casimir est d'un sexe indéterminé  qui de plus est ton aîné un peu de respect et va donc sur un forum de ton age pas idée de trainé dans un rade a 15 ans


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quoi...


  Moi aussi, ça m'a fait bondir au début mais, la petite doit _forcèment_ avoir ses sources ! :mouais:


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aucune preuve la je te signal



Ouh là là, je réfléchirais à deux fois à ta place avant de dire de telle chose     

Ca va faire mal, tous aux abris  :affraid:  :affraid:  :style:


----------



## casimir (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus que Foguenne sur ce thread et on aura la totale : Eva featuring  Supermoquette+ Foguenne versus Superfoguette (guest star Sonnyboy)   :sick:  :affraid:  :casse:  :hosto:  :rateau:



une partouze ?  ok


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, ça m'a fait bondir au début mais, la petite doit _forcèment_ avoir ses sources ! :mouais:



Ouai, ben qu'elle en change alors ! Lol


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> une partouze ?  ok


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aucune preuve la je te signal



M'adresser à toi est déjà une façon de tomber le futal...

Bon, assez rigolé, ZIP !............




Et ouais je sais...
 :affraid: 
Allons, allons ne fait pas l'enfant...
  :rose: 
Mais si voyons...
 :love:
Ah tu vois..

Bon, file maintenant.


----------



## macelene (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> EVA
> j'ai  crée cette dicusion pour que vous me dites ce que vous pensez de moi!!!!!!!
> (supermoquette fait gaffe ya des ames sensibles sur cette discution)!!!!!!!



   
   
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


  Les bleus ont gagné, nan ? 
 Ok, je sors.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



t'aimes pas les threads a benjamin?


----------



## macelene (8 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'aimes pas les threads à pomponette


t'as des sources ??? :hein:


----------



## casimir (8 Août 2004)

tes balances c'est ça ? :sifflle


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

heureusement que j'ai le soutient de supermoquette
car je sais que vous voulez mz virer et que vous allez lz faire dailleur comme tous les autres ados qui sont venus!!!


----------



## casimir (8 Août 2004)

non, pas tout les ados, on a bien garder SMG


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que j'ai le soutient de supermoquette
> car je sais que vous voulez mz virer et que vous allez lz faire dailleur comme tous les autres ados qui sont venus!!!



t'sais je n'ai pas de limite d'âge tant que c'est légal  :love:


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2004)

Eva, pourquoi la discussion "Canicule" que tu a crée a-t-elle été vérrouillée??


----------



## casimir (8 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Eva, pourquoi la discussion "Canicule" que tu a crée a-t-elle été vérrouillée??



pourquoi tes tout vieux ?


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

oui mais toi tu cmpte pas t'est un gros obsédé!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> oui mais toi tu cmpte pas t'est un gros obsédé!



erreur je ne suis pas gros


----------



## casimir (8 Août 2004)

je suis gros


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Eva, pourquoi la discussion "Canicule" que tu a crée a-t-elle été vérrouillée??


ben oui ya supermoquette qui a fait le con et a provoquer 
cette espèce d'obséder!!


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tes tout vieux ?



 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  => Hein?? J'entend pas!!

Non je rigole bah nan jsui tout jeune mais c'était pour savoir POURQUOI a-t-elle été supprimée parce que jme défoule souvent sur les vieux ...


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> va donc sur un forum de ton age pas idée de trainé dans un rade a 15 ans



Je viens de faire une demande sur le site que tu mentionnes  .... ne perdons pas espoir    Lol


----------



## casimir (8 Août 2004)

tu est un nioubi  cherche pas


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  => Hein?? J'entend pas!!
> 
> Non je rigole bah nan jsui tout jeune mais c'était pour savoir POURQUOI a-t-elle été supprimée parce que jme défoule souvent sur les vieux ...


mais va lire ce que supermoquette a marquer sur le sujet 
il derive toujours sur le cul
dsl moi ausssi j'aime bien me defoulée sur les vieux


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ben oui ya supermoquette qui a fait le con et a provoquer
> cette espèce d'obséder!!



je ne fais le con que dans macosx d'abord


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire une demande sur le site que tu mentionnes  .... ne perdons pas espoir    Lol


putain mais c'est pas vrai je deteste lorie en plus c'est un gros ton!!!!!!!!!!
un truc linkin park daccor mais la!!!


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais va lire ce que supermoquette a marquer sur le sujet
> il derive toujours sur le cul
> dsl moi ausssi j'aime bien me defoulée sur les vieux



On relance la discussion?


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'aimes pas les threads a benjamin?



benjamin a plein de pseudo ?


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Ouin, ouin, ils veulent pas nous prendre eva, c'est foutu !


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

je doit y aller vous pouvez continuer cette discution sans moi je vous metterais pleins de coups de boules!!!!!
mais je revient demain plus determiné que jamais!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
vous aller me manquer jusqua demain


----------



## macelene (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais va lire ce que supermoquette a marquer sur le sujet
> il derive toujours sur le cul
> dsl moi ausssi j'aime bien me defoulée sur les vieux



ta maman est au courant de ce que tu fais là....   
Il nous faudrait un petit mot de sa part te donnant son autorisation.


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire une demande sur le site que tu mentionnes  .... ne perdons pas espoir    Lol



Pitoyable ce site sur Lorie    mais le pire du pire c'est la chanson "Laisse faire le fun" sur laquelle jsui tombé hier sur l'itms   pour ceux qui ne s'en rendent pas compte voici les paroles : http://www.fandemusique.com/paroles_11390.html


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ta maman est au courant de ce que tu fais là....
> Il nous faudrait un petit mot de sa part te donnant son autorisation.



Le verbe "se défouller" à plusieurs sens     ...


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Le verbe "se défouller" à plusieurs sens     ...


 Oui, surtout avec 2 "L" !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2004)

C'est surréaliste ce thread!   

 Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas halluciné comme ca!  :bebe:
 C'est d'la bonne Eva! Fait tourner! :hosto::hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ta maman est au courant de ce que tu fais là....
> Il nous faudrait un petit mot de sa part te donnant son autorisation.



dis-donc tu veux me casser mon coup?


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

elle veut pas, la salope


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est surréaliste ce thread!
> 
> Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas halluciné comme ca!  :bebe:
> C'est d'la bonne Eva! Fait tourner! :hosto::hosto:


 En effet ! J'en profite pour tester mon endurance aux fautes et co..eries en tout genre ! 
Excellent exercice !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est surréaliste ce thread!
> 
> Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas halluciné comme ca!  :bebe:
> C'est d'la bonne Eva! Fait tourner! :hosto::hosto:



ah lui j'en étais sûr


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, surtout avec 2 "L" !



euh   ... ah si j'ai trouvé ya une autre faute: "à" au lieu de "a" !!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle veut pas, la salope



cause meilleur a ma futur steupl'


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est surréaliste ce thread!



Je lui trouve tout de même un petit air de déjà-vu...
Il faut croire que je vieillis (1) ou, en tout cas, que je deviens méfiant avec l'âge... 

(1) Je sais que le sujet "canicule" est fermé.


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2004)

:affraid:  rah! encore des discussion "parallèles"    ...


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Apparement personne n'a cliqué sur mon lien   :rateau: .... la prochaine fois j'essayerais un autre forum, peut-être y en aura-t-il un qui acceptera de s'occuper d'Eva


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Apparement personne n'a cliqué sur mon lien   :rateau: .... la prochaine fois j'essayerais un autre forum, peut-être y en aura-t-il un qui acceptera de s'occuper d'Eva



si mais je suis banni du site


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Apparement personne n'a cliqué sur mon lien   :rateau: .... la prochaine fois j'essayerais un autre forum, peut-être y en aura-t-il un qui acceptera de s'occuper d'Eva



Aujourd'hui dans C'est Mon Choix : "J'ai cliqué sur le lien d'Eric Blair et je l'assume."


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si mais je suis banni du site


 Arf, quel branleur, celui-là !


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si mais je suis banni du site



Raconte ça à d'autres...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

ou f juste assez long le cable ethjernet pour le labo, on en était ou?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ben oui ya supermoquette qui a fait le con et a provoquer
> cette espèce d'obséder!!


 C'est vrai ca! Un sujet aussi passionnant (et promis a un bel avenir) fermé a cause de ce pervers c'est vraiment scandaleux!


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

on flood chez lorie


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on flood chez lorie



Au rythme ou ça va, certains n'auront pas le choix...


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

viens flooder aussi


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Au rythme ou ça va, certains n'auront pas le choix...



mais elle a rien fait lorie


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

mais si, tout est ça faute


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout est *ça* faute



Mais non ! Je t'assure en tout cas que celle-ci c'est la tienne...  :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

En tous cas, les fans de Lorie s'interessent à notre jeune Eva  ... Lol


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si mais je suis banni du site



Il fallait s'attendre à des dommages collatéraux en allant flooder la bas messieurs Macinside et supermoquette. Comme DocEvil, ce thread m'en rappelle un encore plus ancien ou on avait récupéré un boulet dans ce genre dont on avait mis plusieurs mois a se debarasser... la souche de la bactérie s'appelait SirMacGregor, déclinée depuis en bacilles mutants encore rémanants ça et là...


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait s'attendre à des dommages collatéraux en allant flooder la bas messieurs Macinside et supermoquette. Comme DocEvil, ce thread m'en rappelle un encore plus ancien ou on avait récupéré un boulet dans ce genre dont on avait mis plusieurs mois a se debarasser... la souche de la bactérie s'appelait SirMacGregor, déclinée depuis en bacilles mutants encore rémanants ça et là...



Message reçu... Mea Culpa


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait s'attendre à des dommages collatéraux en allant flooder la bas messieurs Macinside et supermoquette. Comme DocEvil, ce thread m'en rappelle un encore plus ancien ou on avait récupéré un boulet dans ce genre dont on avait mis plusieurs mois a se debarasser... la souche de la bactérie s'appelait SirMacGregor, déclinée depuis en bacilles mutants encore rémanants ça et là...



Putain ! Et moi qui vient de m'inscrire ! 

Désolé, le f'rait plus.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

salut les mecs
mais on dirait que lorie m'adore


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> salut les mecs
> mais on dirait que lorie m'adore


reste :love:


----------



## Lio70 (8 Août 2004)




----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

me revoila supermoquette


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

>


je ne comprends pas pourquoi!!!


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> me revoila supermoquette



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:     :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

et pour faire quoi ?


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

je ne lacherais pas l'affaire     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:     
c'est con qu'on soit obliger de s'inscrire pour participer au forum loris .
j'aurais foutu la merde!!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Bon alors, on abrase ou pas ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

>


 :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, on abrase ou pas ?



Tu parles beaucoup...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles beaucoup...



Oui, hein ? Quelle grande gueule pour un si petit kiki... 

(Je sais, je sais... Ce message a été supprimé...)


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

tu parles a qui  quand tu dit on  " abrase".


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

de toi


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, hein ? Quelle grande gueule pour un si petit kiki...
> 
> (Je sais, je sais... Ce message a été supprimé...)


ouai j'ai remarquer qu'il n'avait que de la goule !!! comme moi


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de toi



simpas les mecs.
essayer je vais resister!!!!!
même pas cap je vous met au defi


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> tu parles a qui  quand tu dit on  " abrase".



A cause de toi, on a été obligé de se ridiculiser chez Lorie !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> A cause de toi, on a été obligé de se ridiculiser chez Lorie !



Perso, je ne me suis pas ridiculisé, je me suis excusé. Ce n'est pas exactement la même chose...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> A cause de toi, on a été obligé de se ridiculiser chez Lorie !


oooooooh! mais merde je vous emmerde c'est pas ma faute a moi si j'entend tout autour de moi et eva t'est i t'est a moi eva       (reference a alizé) je sais reference de merde mais reference quand même!!!!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

pffffff


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

on va quand meme pas bannir toute la region lyonnaise mademoiselle eva ?


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

si


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

biensure que non
c'est eu qui me cherche!!!!


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

voila, elle fait la martyriser


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je ne me suis pas ridiculisé, je me suis excusé. Ce n'est pas exactement la même chose...



Ok , je me suis ridiculisé    ... mais je me suis excusé aussi


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> on va quand meme pas bannir toute la region lyonnaise mademoiselle eva ?



etz pourquoi pas?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Ok , je me suis ridiculisé    ... mais je me suis excusé aussi



Moui...
Leur raconter que ça partait "d'une bonne intention", je trouve ça limite faux-cul... Mais bon, l'essentiel est fait.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si


je voulais t'envoyer un message mais tu ne veut pas en recevoir faudrais savoir!!!!!


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

tu étant aussi a la suisse ?


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

j'attend qu'eva fasse son outing et nous revele son identité sans grande surprise


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> biensure que non
> c'est eu qui me cherche!!!!



Alors comme ça on te cherche... j'crois plutôt que c'est toi qui nous a trouvé, non ? LoL


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'attend qu'eva fasse son outing



J'ai dans l'idée que tu n'as pas choisi cette expression au hasard...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'attend qu'eva fasse son outing et nous revele son identité sans grande surprise


 Narf! l'ortho a un petit coté Mackie :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, hein ? Quelle grande gueule pour un si petit kiki...
> 
> (Je sais, je sais... Ce message a été supprimé...)



Toi tu les cherches vraiment...

Au lieu de faire profil bas, ce qui serait le plus raisonnable dans ton cas, tu continues à me chercher...

Ce n'est pas bien.

Tu souffres, c'est dommage.

Allez file...


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

on parle de la région lyonnaise, pas parisienne


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf! l'ortho a un petit coté Mackie :love:


 Un petit coté ennuyeux à la Sir aussi  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'attend qu'eva fasse son outing et nous revele son identité sans grande surprise



tu veux dire que je pourrai pas la niquer?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> oooooooh! mais merde je vous emmerde c'est pas ma faute a moi si j'entend tout autour de moi et eva t'est i t'est a moi eva       (reference a alizé) je sais reference de merde mais reference quand même!!!!!



Aïe...ça se gate..


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> biensure que non
> c'est eu qui me cherche!!!!




 
ça se précise..


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'attend qu'eva fasse son outing et nous revele son identité sans grande surprise



Tu ne dis plus rien Eva ?


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aïe...ça se gate..


 comme, gates, bill gates  ...

... si vous me chercher


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'attend qu'eva fasse son outing et nous revele son identité sans grande surprise


pourquoi vous croyez que je suis quelqun sous une autre identité c'est ridicule .
mon père lit souvent les conversation et un jour il ma proposer d'y participer et j'y suis aller pour voir 
je pensait qu'il y aurais eu que des mecs qui parlent  de truc que je ne comprend pas mais en fait pas du tout .
j'ai affaire a des mecs qui sont marrants et gentils et voila quoi...
sa vieent du fond du coeur!!!


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne dis plus rien Eva ?




bengilli fait peur


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> sa vieent du fond du coeur!!!



ça aurait du y rester


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

vous ne dites plus rien!!!!!!??????!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moui...
> Leur raconter que ça partait "d'une bonne intention", je trouve ça limite faux-cul... Mais bon, l'essentiel est fait.



Ben non, j'avais pas l'intention de flooder chez eux, je voulais juste poster un petit message et puis c'est tout... j'suis lourd mais pas tant que çà (71 Kg)


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> vous ne dites plus rien!!!!!!??????!!!!!!


 tes pas encore sortie toi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

tu vas finir par me gâcher mon cigare, petite effrontée...


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

c'est quoi cette histoire de cigare ?


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> vous ne dites plus rien!!!!!!??????!!!!!!



C'est à toi de tout nous dire il me semble...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

on est dans un pays libre tout de même si je veux vous emmerder j'ai le droit non


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> j'suis lourd mais pas tant que çà (71 Kg)



OK, j'avais plus à me faire pardonner.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

Maid De Dire Quoi Putain!!!!!!!!
Je Comprends Pas Ce Que J'ai A Vous Prouver


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

Les paris sont ouverts


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Les paris sont ouverts


 a voter


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

faites ce que vous voulez je ne suis que eva eva eva eva eva eva faites moi passer des epreuves !!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi vous croyez que je suis quelqun sous une autre identité c'est ridicule .
> mon père lit souvent les conversation et un jour il ma proposer d'y participer et j'y suis aller pour voir
> je pensait qu'il y aurais eu que des mecs qui parlent  de truc que je ne comprend pas mais en fait pas du tout .
> j'ai affaire a des mecs qui sont marrants et gentils et voila quoi...
> sa vieent du fond du coeur!!!



ah enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

je pensais a une épreuve de saucisse lyonnaise


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> faites ce que vous voulez je ne suis que eva eva eva eva eva eva faites moi passer des epreuves !!



Epreuve 1 :

Tu la plantes pendant 15 minutes, c'est ce qu'il me faut pour finir mon RASS.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> faites ce que vous voulez je ne suis que eva eva eva eva eva eva faites moi passer des epreuves !!



Combien font 2 fois 2 ?

(On va bien voir, Gribouille aurait pas su répondre.) (lol)


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> faites ce que vous voulez je ne suis que eva eva eva eva eva eva faites moi passer des epreuves !!



j'en ai une a te proposer par MP


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Epreuve 1 :
> 
> Tu la plantes pendant 15 minutes, c'est ce qu'il me faut pour finir mon RASS.


arreter sinon la dicussion va etre verrouiller lol


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Combien font 2 fois 2 ?
> 
> (On va bien voir, Gribouille aurait pas su répondre.) (lol)


2 fois 2 font 
euuu eeuueueu eeueueue je donne ma langue au chat


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

En général c'est moi qu'on vérouille pas les discutions.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Epreuve 1 :
> 
> Tu la plantes pendant 15 minutes, c'est ce qu'il me faut pour finir mon RASS.


je suis deolé mais moi au moins mon avatar il succe pas des saucisse lyonnaise comme le tient


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

et tu veux que je te verrouille ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> 2 fois 2 font
> euuu eeuueueu eeueueue je donne ma langue au chat



C'est bien ce que je pensais.  :love:

P.S. pour supermoquette : Tu noteras le "je donne ma langue au chat"... Et sans MP !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Combien font 2 fois 2 ?
> 
> (On va bien voir, Gribouille aurait pas su répondre.) (lol)



remarque l'espadrille non plus


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai une a te proposer par MP


 


 ,                QUOI??????????


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et tu veux que je te verrouille ?



Ben pourquoi, j'ai encore rien fait ?


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> remarque l'espadrille non plus


oui mais je suis l'espadrille droit ou gauche!!!!


----------



## molgow (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> faites ce que vous voulez je ne suis que eva eva eva eva eva eva faites moi passer des epreuves !!



Je te crois. Ou je crois les IPs en tout cas.


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

mais est-il a 2 doigts d'être banni ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je pensais.  :love:
> 
> P.S. pour supermoquette : Tu noteras le "je donne ma langue au chat"... Et sans MP !



et voila il a cassé mon coup


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je suis deolé mais moi au moins mon avatar il succe pas des saucisse lyonnaise comme le tient



Y a des verbes à éviter ici, si tu veux pas être emmerdé(e).


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> remarque l'espadrille non plus



Énorme. Tu es définitivement sur ma liste à coups de boule. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ,                QUOI??????????



lis ton MP


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> oui mais je suis l'espadrille droit ou gauche!!!!


 2 gauches :love: :love: :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

ben ecoute aparemment je suis sonnyboy  mais vous delirer les gars
je ne suis pas banni c'est deja sa


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

T'as oublié le "e" de banni, lapsus?  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Même en faisant exprès j'arriverais pas à faire de si belles fautes !!!


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Énorme. Tu es définitivement sur ma liste à coups de boule. :love:



Parcequ'il n'y était pas ?


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi, j'ai encore rien fait ?



justement encore rien


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ben ecoute aparemment je suis sonnyboy  mais vous delirer les gars
> je ne suis pas banni c'est deja sa



ça devrait pas tarder


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Même en faisant exprès j'arriverais pas à faire de si belles fautes !!!



Tu as l'air sincère    ... donc ça ne peut être que l'espadrille  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement encore rien



Nous sommes bien d'accord.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Et puis ça peut pas être moi j'ai déjà assez de boulot avec Krystof..


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes bien d'accord.



mais bon, ça va pas tarder


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

Malgré le requisitoire du procureur les jurés semblent désigner sonnyboy... la justice, aveugle, va devoir abattre son glaive.

Tu fais appel ?


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

attention, je suis le bourreau attitré


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et puis ça peut pas être moi j'ai déjà assez de boulot avec Krystof..



Ah j'm'disais aussi...  :mouais:    :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention, je suis le bourreau attitré


 Réserve-moi une place au premier rang :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Malgré le requisitoire du procureur les jurés semblent désigner sonnyboy... la justice, aveugle, va devoir abattre son glaive.
> 
> Tu fais appel ?



Oui, oui !!!!

Comment pouvez vous croire une chose pareille ???

Moi, qui ai toujours les mains jointes, moi qui suis la bonté personnifiée, la droiture incarnée, la probité faite homme ???

Non, je suis déçu.

Sinon, sexuellement ça va ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Réserve-moi une place au premier rang :love:



M'étonne pas, tu schlingues ça se précise.

PS : Mackie j'étais obligé là !!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

voici une 2ème preuve
on vient de me prenrde en photo et j'ai remi mon tee-shirt pour marquer le coup


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui !!!!
> 
> Comment pouvez vous croire une chose pareille ???
> 
> ...


 Hum...


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

tu veut une dernière cigarette ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas, tu schlingues ça se précise.
> 
> PS : Mackie j'étais obligé là !!


 Même pas mal mon gros   

Narf! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Tu vas m'ranger ce bureau et vite !!!

Comment tu veux faire des études dans ces conditions ???

Tu veux finir infographiste ou quoi ?


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

la photo est a l'expertise, la séance est levée


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Une cigarette alors que j'ai pas fini mon RASS ???

En plus je ne fume pas de cigarette.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

je savais que j'arriverais a vous clouez le bec


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Bon, tu ouvres ton BLED à la page 23 :

Tu me fais les exercices 1,2,3,8 et 9.

Pour demain.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> la photo est a l'expertise, la séance est levée



1/ C'est bien une fille : on n'est pas chez Gribouille.
2/ Sonny, tu devrais avoir honte de te servir de tes enfants pour couvrir tes forfaits !


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

vous etes convaincu alorssssssssss!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je savais que j'arriverais a vous clouez le bec


 Cela dit, pourquoi ne te montres-tu donc pas de face


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

et dabord qui me dit que lorna n'est pas sonnyboy ou même que doc evil n'est pas bengilli


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, pourquoi ne te montres-tu donc pas de face


parcquon ma conseiller de ne pas "montrer ma face" tout de suite mais sa viendras!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> et dabord qui me dit que lorna n'est pas sonnyboy ou même que doc evil n'est pas bengilli


 Peut-être parce que certaines de ces personnes n'ont pas peur de se dévoiler


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ou même que doc evil n'est pas bengilli



L'un dans l'autre, ça se discute... 
Mais, au risque de te décevoir, je n'ai pas cette chance.


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> et dabord qui me dit que lorna n'est pas sonnyboy ou même que doc evil n'est pas bengilli



J'hallucine ! Ca va durer encore longtemps ce délire ?? :mouais:  :mouais:  :hosto:  :modo:  :modo:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être parce que certaines de ces personnes n'ont pas peur de se dévoiler



Toi t'as pas peur de dire des conneries par contre...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'un dans l'autre, ça se discute...
> Mais, au risque de te décevoir, je n'ai pas cette chance.


lol lol lol lol


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> parcquon ma conseiller de ne pas "montrer ma face" tout de suite mais sa viendras!!!


 Serais-tu le sosie de Lorie dégoté sur un forum par Mackie?   

:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> et dabord qui me dit que lorna n'est pas sonnyboy ou même que doc evil n'est pas bengilli



SONNYBOY EST SONNYBOY !!!!

IL NE PEUT EN ETRE AUTREMENT !!

RIEN NI PERSONNE NE PEUT PRETENDRE S'EN APPROCHER.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as pas peur de dire des conneries par contre...


daccor avec toi sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

J'aime Qu'on Soit D'accord Avec Moi !!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Serais-tu le sosie de Lorie dégoté sur un forum par Mackie?
> 
> :love:


si si en faite je suis une fan de lorie j'ai des posters dans ma chambres et tout


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> SONNYBOY EST SONNYBOY !!!!
> 
> IL NE PEUT EN ETRE AUTREMENT !!
> 
> RIEN NI PERSONNE NE PEUT PRETENDRE S'EN APPROCHER.



Force est de constater que personne ne pourrait se flatter d'un tel déshonneur...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> SONNYBOY EST SONNYBOY !!!!
> 
> IL NE PEUT EN ETRE AUTREMENT !!
> 
> RIEN NI PERSONNE NE PEUT PRETENDRE S'EN APPROCHER.


ta vue c'est chiant qu'on nous prenne pour quelqun d'autre 
c'est casses burns?hein???


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> si si en faite je suis une fan de lorie j'ai des posters dans ma chambres et tout



Trop tard, t'es grillée dans les forums Lorie   ... bon maintenant arrête un peu ton cirque stp


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Force est de constater que personne ne pourrait se flatter d'un tel déshonneur...



Chacun se roule dans la fange qu'il préferre...

Tu souffres, c'est dommage.


----------



## tatouille (8 Août 2004)

on ma appelé prélude de mon entrée

Nine Inch Nails & Pantera - Star Wars Imperial March

y parrait que ca mousse

  :mouais:  

pt'aing sondage la tafiole c'est qui ?

sonny ou grib


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> on ma appelé prélude de mon entrée
> 
> Nine Inch Nails & Pantera - Star Wars Imperial March
> 
> ...


 Kilou vous :love:

enfin une bouffée d'air frais dans ce thread :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

vous etes aller au ciné ressament


----------



## tatouille (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kilou vous :love:
> 
> enfin une bouffée d'air frais dans ce thread :love:



hou me raconte pas je suis pas dans ma grotte il a fait chaud chez moi
un peu de fraicheur nocturne fait un grand bien


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> vous etes aller au ciné ressament


 Vas mettre ton pampers, c'est l'heure de la tute    

:love:


----------



## Floriane (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ta vue c'est chiant qu'on nous prenne pour quelqun d'autre
> c'est casses burns?hein???


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

je vous est rien fait la 
arreter et puis vous etes bien dans ma discution merde
c'est vrai je suis qu'une gamine mais ne vous inquieter pas je veux pa me grandir!!!


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Moi j'ai voté "a 2 doigts d'etre bannie"


----------



## tatouille (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai voté "a 2 doigts d'etre bannie"



mais non juste un doigt  

[mode virenque on] mais vous allez arreter de m'embeter [mode virenque off]


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Narf!


----------



## Floriane (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je vous est rien fait la
> arreter et puis vous etes bien dans ma discution merde
> c'est vrai je suis qu'une gamine mais ne vous inquieter pas je veux pa me grandir!!!




C'est juste qu'il est déjà 23 heures


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vas mettre ton pampers, c'est l'heure de la tute
> 
> :love:



Quelle élégance, quel courage !!

Merveilleux décidément !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle élégance, quel courage !!
> 
> Merveilleux décidément !!


 C'est comme tes vannes, j'aime faire dans l'humour délicat :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Mais tout le monde l'aura compris.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

>



Pas mieux. 

Bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

vous avez decider d'etre mechant avec moi ce soir ou quoi
c'est pas parceque je suis nouvelle qui faut se defouler sur moi 
si vous avez des problème aller voir un psy ...
mais je sais se que vous aller me dire : va percer tes bouton ou va lire ton fan de ou va prendre des cours d'ortographes. 
blablabla


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

bonne nuit alors je gène je voi bien
mais je reviendrais demain toujours plus chiante encore je deconne
bonne nuit @+


----------



## tatouille (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> vous avez decider d'etre mechant avec moi ce soir ou quoi
> c'est pas parceque je suis nouvelle qui faut se defouler sur moi
> si vous avez des problème aller voir un psy ...
> mais je sais se que vous aller me dire : va percer tes bouton ou va lire ton fan de ou va prendre des cours d'ortographes.
> blablabla



[MODE SONNYBOY ON] on se croirait chez Ardisson ...... [MODE SONNYBOY OFF]


----------



## molgow (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit alors je gène je voi bien
> mais je reviendrais demain toujours plus chiante encore je deconne
> bonne nuit @+



Bonne nuit eva


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout le monde l'aura compris.



Tais toi pour voir ??? Ah ouais c'est mieux


----------



## Floriane (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit alors je gène je voi bien
> mais je reviendrais demain toujours plus chiante encore je deconne
> bonne nuit @+




Bonne nuit Eva   
Fais de beaux rêves


----------



## Balooners (8 Août 2004)

C'est incroyable ça, ... on part quelques jours et voilà tout le bordel dans le Bar... (Finn, il y a du boulot :mouais:  )

Bon a part  ça, passez tous une bonne nuit


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Eva
> Fais de beaux rêves



Sois en forme pour demain  :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sois en forme pour demain  :love:



Parle pas de malheur !


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Lis moi avec ironie  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

Le Bar retrouve sa quiétude... c'est le moment


----------

